# Dealer tyre blackener why do i buy it?



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi guy"s

This question has probably been asked a million times before, but does anybody know where i can purchase a tyre black that you see at a main dealers?

I have tried a load of off the shelf stuff, but nothing seems up to the deep black finish you see at most main dealers.

Nige


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think they use neilsen tyre varnish


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id suggest you call in and ask the valeter at the dealers where you like the tyre shine...if youre nice they might sell /give you some


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I think they use neilsen tyre varnish


Only if they buy from Neilsens :lol:Could just be el cheapo stuff from Chemicals R Us


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

well i worked at a few main dealers in my time.
believe it or not some use engine oil!!! 
not all dealers use the same products they are all run by valeting contract agencies.
some use autosmart some Ag some that you have never even heard of. 
The main reason that they last so long is that they dont go no where they sit on the forecourt and are not exposed to many of the driving elements of normal peoples cars.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i was thinking that too garry, the tyres dont go anywhere so it'll probably last forever if it sits in the showroom its whole life


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

i picked my new focus up a few weeks ago and they had used engine oil on the tyres!! horrible stuff


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

Ford Peoples in Liverpool use engine oil as a tyre dressing!
Dave

(Just use meguiars hot shine tyre gel on a megs trye dresing applicator, this looks good and lasts ages)


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

daveb said:


> Ford Peoples in Liverpool use engine oil as a tyre dressing!


:doublesho what? urgh!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Blackfire Tyre Gel : good stuff, lasts for ages !


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

lol @ the motor oil, I've heard of people using cooking oil as well :doublesho


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

I get stuff in a coffee jar from a guy i know who owns a wedding car hire firm.

I will ask what it is he uses it's awsome stuff.

It's a light yellow colour and smells like wd40. I have never seen the original tub/jar/bottle he always pops over and just hands it to me in an old coffe jar.

Will post back when i find out.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

lee. said:


> I get stuff in a coffee jar from a guy i know who owns a wedding car hire firm.
> 
> I will ask what it is he uses it's awsome stuff.
> 
> ...


Might just be WD40....made yellow by the coffee remains..


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

ha ha ha :lol: it's a thought but i know it's not that.

He's into his detailing in his own way he has got some nice cars.

It's not that kinda yellow it looks more like P#sh.

But it's not that either.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

LMAO at engine / cooking oil on tyres :lol: Yeah, that sounds really safe  as it goes without saying that they'll take the time to make sure none goes past the sidewall and onto the treads - jeez!!


----------



## kiruji (Sep 17, 2007)

lee. said:


> I get stuff in a coffee jar from a guy i know who owns a wedding car hire firm.
> 
> I will ask what it is he uses it's awsome stuff.
> 
> ...


That's the same stuff I've used in the past - it's a silicon based oil IIRC. Got mine from a friend that worked in a Lotus dealership. A little goes a LONG way - still have a couple of bottles left, but then, I don't use it much anymore as it doesn't seem to last that long.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

kiruji said:


> That's the same stuff I've used in the past - it's a silicon based oil IIRC. Got mine from a friend that worked in a Lotus dealership. A little goes a LONG way - still have a couple of bottles left, but then, I don't use it much anymore as it doesn't seem to last that long.


That could be it.

A little goes a long long way yeah.

That has to be it.

I apply it with a paint brush. A dip or two can do one tyre easy.

It's quite a thin liquid but it is almost syrupy when applying.

It don't last to long but looks wise it's awsome.

A paint to apply tho cause you don't want to get it on the wheels or you will be washing them again.

I think it's worth it tho.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> It's not that kinda yellow it looks more like P#sh.


Could be AS Highstyle or AG Rubber Cleaner (both look like wee and can be applyed with a brush).


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

they use brand new tyres? or they apply tyre shine but dont acually move the car....


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> Blackfire Tyre Gel : good stuff, lasts for ages !


Ill second that. Not the cheapest but lasts ages. I wouldnt use anything else now.


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Try AG super sheen(5ltr only)


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

Most here use autosmart, to be honest its pretty cack stuff, i bought a 5ltr tin, its like vaseline, fades real easy at the slightest rainfall.

I second the comment about Megs Tyre Gel, 2 applications is well worth it for uber black tyres


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Lion said:


> Most here use autosmart, to be honest its pretty cack stuff, i bought a 5ltr tin, its like vaseline, fades real easy at the slightest rainfall.
> 
> I second the comment about Megs Tyre Gel, 2 applications is well worth it for uber black tyres


Come on pal,if your going to call our stuff at least get the facts right. The only product we sell that is remotely like vaseline is Vinyl Shield. Its a gel type product for bumpers not tyres.

Highstyle and Trim Wizard are both for tyres and id back the latter to outlast or at the very least match the product you mention in the rain.


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Come on pal,if your going to call our stuff at least get the facts right. The only product we sell that is remotely like vaseline is Vinyl Shield. Its a gel type product for bumpers not tyres.
> 
> Highstyle and Trim Wizard are both for tyres and id back the latter to outlast or at the very least match the product you mention in the rain.


I'll get pics :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Lion said:


> I'll get pics :thumb:


I await them :lol:


----------

